# Another prepping firearm ?



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

With all the global crap going on and the feds gaining more and more power, which could mean more stress on the 2nd amendment along with my low supply of one of the 3 B, I am thinking of making a majorish purchase in the arena. Right now, I have a Mossberg 500A 12GA 2 3/4 as my only firearm. My questions are
1. There are some decent prices on centerfire rifles with scopes in either .223 and 30.06 in my area for around 300.00, so I am wondering is this a decent rifle and price, etc.?
2. Would it be better to bulk up on ammo for the Mossberg and go with a single weapon or get another rifle and split my ammo between the two?

I am primarily a bowhunter, but am not opposed to using a rifle when things get tougher, so some of these are going to be used for hunting. I am also not quite sold on a handgun due to imo it's limited uses and the red flags it raises in comparison to rifles.
In Frith,
Devin


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

I take an outward in approach to my firearms. I have one that is designated for 100M out (typically supported), one for 100M in (unsupported), and a couple pistol/shotgun options from 50M in. I would not feel comfortable with just a shotgun when an AR is lethal and accurate well outside its maximum range.

$300 is really cheap for an AR. You might want to verify you are getting reasonable quality at that price.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I would definitely compliment the 12-gauge with a rifle.
Of the 2 calibers you mentioned, I would probably go with the 30-06 over the .223. Ammo in both calibers is abundant _although the 30-06 costs more_ but I'd say the '06 is more versatile. You'll be looking to knock down (fatally) your target and relatively long ranges. The .223 isn't nearly as good as a 30-06 for anything larger than a dog at longer ranges.



thunderdan19 said:


> $300 is really cheap for an AR. You might want to verify you are getting reasonable quality at that price.


I didn't see AR in his post and assumed it was not an AR platform.


----------



## BoyScoutSurvivor (Aug 18, 2010)

I know for a fact you can get a bolt action 30-06 with a scope for 310 dollars. It doesn't make the worlds greatest self defense weapon ever but it does have a nice range to it.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m a fan of the 30 06 also, I have an M1 Garand. Sure ammo is a bit more expensive but you can get range AND knock down power. From my location I would not have any long range shots, longest is 200’ before the woods get thick. I know for certain at that range I can hit a 6” target with no scope, practice, practice, practice.

Do you have any friends or friends of friends who have rifles and go to the range? Perhaps you can offer to buy them a box of ammo if they let you shoot a few rounds. You can talk to them about if they are happy with it or what they might prefer to have. You can also get a feel for some different rifles and calibers to see which might suit your needs best.


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

bczoom said:


> I didn't see AR in his post and assumed it was not an AR platform.


Ah, you are probably right, although I don't see the use of the .223 for anything other than "people" hunting (maybe wild pig). It's not used much for anything besides ARs.

I could definitely see getting a decent bolt 30.06 for that price though. That caliber is great for hunting, but not so great if you are using a bolt in a fluid run and gun situation. A good compromise might actually be a .308 type M1A/M14 rifle. That'll work pretty well at either.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

what? no love for thye Mosin Nagant anymore?  horrors


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

A nice used mini 14 in .223 might be in the $300 range.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, I just got the call my BG check cleared (duh), so I am off to pick up a Savage 64FXP .22 with a 3x9 scope. I am trying to figure out what a good amount of ammo would be. The store has 525 rd for 20 bucks, but again I am not sure what a good price is on this ammo. Maybe I am kind of crazy, but I am thinking between 5-10K rds, which would be about 400 bucks at that price?
Comments?


----------



## Daegnus (Nov 12, 2010)

You could easily go through 5-10k rounds a year just keeping up on practice with a semi-auto, but having 5-10k rounds as backup is a good start. That amount would easily last you a couple years in a survival situation. Keep an eye on bargain areas in your stores, occasionally those 500+ round boxes will go on sale for $12-15 each. Just keep that 5-10k on hand and replace what you use while your practicing as you go.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

5k to 10K of .223Rem for $400! I want to know where you find it that cheap!  

I agree a rifle is always a good investment, no matter the caliber choice. Somethng common, available anywhere, able to bring down deer-sized gane (works well for two-legged 'game' too), is reloadable (for those of us into reloading), and with manageable recoil - NO huge belted magnums!
I own rifles in .223, .308 and the venerable "thutty-thutty". All are good in their respective classes.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Bigdog57 said:


> 5k to 10K of .223Rem for $400! I want to know where you find it that cheap!
> ...


I believe he was talking about .22LR. 
The .223 is a usable round for deer-sized game (or bigger targets) in the proper hands in either a bolt or AR-type platform. Not to mention the lighter weight of the rounds. 

Tim


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Even if its a 22 lr get a handgun of some kind. In a crap hit the fan do you think every one that's a bad guy will stay out 100 yards. Just for hunting a rifle is great but in a post shtf having a hand gun just might save ya bacon. Red flag if the feds start grabbing guns it will not matter what you have. Also a hand gun is more hide friendly.


----------

